# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Memory Editing >  [WoW][8.0.1.27101]

## MrNoble

```
Click to move trigger: 0x279A7DC (5 for walk)
CTM current location: 0x0C

CameraBase: 0x2B78550
CameraOffset: 0x3330
CameraOrigin: 0x10
CameraMatrix: 0x1C
CameraFoV: 0x40

EntityList:
#8 = Object
ObjectCache: 0x478
ObjectName: 0xE0
```

I have been looking into the EntityList but coldn't get the pointer. its weird but i cannot find a EntityType flag, anyone else tried already?

----------


## vegoo

```
##OFFSETS##
playerNameoffset = 0x2C62418
objManageroffset = 0x27FD798
#xmmword 16 bytes
MouseOverGUIDOffset = 0x2B444A8

IsInCinematicOffset = 0x2B44360
IsInGameOffset = 0x2B44481
GameVersionOffset = 0x1FD4248
StopCinematicOffset = 0xED2770
AllowCustomScriptsOffset = 0x2B436B0
ReopenInteraction = 0xEDAB10

LuaState = 0x2CACA70


#OBJECT MANAGER OFFSETS
#local player guid is outside of objects in manager
playerGUIDOffset = 0x208
firstObject = 0x18
NextObject = 0x70
#object type is byte
ObjectType = 0x20
Descriptor = 0x10
#qword 8 bytes
ObjectGUID = 0x58
NPCItemIDOffset = 0x10
#X, Y, Z + rotation
XOffset = 0x1588

#Descriptor offsets
currentHPOffset = 0xDC
currentManaOffset = 0xE4
maxHPOffset = 0xFC
maxManaoffset = 0x104
#race is byte
raceOffset = 0xD0
#byte, 8 when not flying, 12 when flying
IsOnFlightOffset = 0x18C

#Object Types for BoA:
# 1 - item
# 5 - npc, no idea if it includes monsters
# 6 - other players
# 7 - localplayer
```

----------


## doityourself

For people who need the new 'object ids'



```
[Flags]
public enum HeirTypeFlags
{
    Object               = 0x1,
    Item                 = 0x3,
    Container            = 0x7,
    AzeriteEmpoweredItem = 0xB,
    AzeriteItem          = 0x13,
    Unit                 = 0x21,
    Player               = 0x61,
    ActivePlayer         = 0xE1,
    Game                 = 0x101,
    Dynamic              = 0x201,
    Corpse               = 0x401,
    Areatrigger          = 0x801,
    Scene                = 0x1001,
    Conversation         = 0x2001,
    AiGroup              = 0x4001,
    Scenario             = 0x8001,
    Loot                 = 0x10001,
    Invalid              = 0x20000
}

public enum HeirTypeId
{
    Object               = 0,
    Item                 = 1,
    Container            = 2,
    AzeriteEmpoweredItem = 3,
    AzeriteItem          = 4,
    Unit                 = 5,
    Player               = 6,
    ActivePlayer         = 7,
    Game                 = 8,
    Dynamic              = 9,
    Corpse               = 10,
    Areatrigger          = 11,
    Scene                = 12,
    Conversation         = 13,
    AiGroup              = 14,
    Scenario             = 15,
    Loot                 = 16,
    Invalid              = 17
}
```

----------


## evil2

does WoWDumpFix plugin still works?

----------


## vegoo

> does WoWDumpFix plugin still works?


Why do you need WoWDumpFix? You can fix imports for IDA via Scylla.

----------


## doityourself

> Why do you need WoWDumpFix? You can fix imports for IDA via Scylla.


scylla itself doesn't fix the imports in wow.

----------


## vegoo

> scylla itself doesn't fix the imports in wow.


I meant Scylla in x64dbg. I fix imports following this guide every time without problems (its obvious copy paste from another thread but maybe someone will find it helpful):

Open Scylla in x64dbg's Plugins menu then select Wow.exe in the "Attach to an active process" drop-down list.
Click IAT Autosearch -> Get Imports.
Click Dump to create a dump file.
Click Fix Dump and select the dump file from (4) to reconstruct imports.
The Scylla output view should say "Import Rebuild success [FILE PATH]".
Click PE Rebuild and select the fixed dump file.
IDA Pro
Open the dump file in IDA. Check the Manual load and Load resources (optional) boxes. Click OK / Yes for every prompt.
In the end you may also like to go to Edit ---> Segments ---> Rebase Program to 0x0

----------


## counted

```
//  Wow x64 Version 8.0.1 27101 Jul 16 2018


internal enum ObjectFields
{
Guid = 0,
EntryID = 4,
DynamicFlags = 5,
Scale = 6,
}
internal enum ItemFields
{
Owner = 7,
ContainedIn = 11,
Creator = 15,
GiftCreator = 19,
StackCount = 23,
Expiration = 24,
SpellCharges = 25,
DynamicFlags = 30,
Enchantment = 31,
PropertySeed = 70,
RandomPropertiesID = 71,
Durability = 72,
MaxDurability = 73,
CreatePlayedTime = 74,
ModifiersMask = 75,
Context = 76,
ArtifactXP = 77,
ItemAppearanceModID = 79,
}
internal enum ContainerFields
{
Slots = 80,
NumSlots = 224,
}
internal enum UnitFields
{
Charm = 7,
Summon = 11,
Critter = 15,
CharmedBy = 19,
SummonedBy = 23,
CreatedBy = 27,
DemonCreator = 31,
LookAtControllerTarget = 35,
Target = 39,
BattlePetCompanionGUID = 43,
BattlePetDBID = 47,
ChannelData = 49,
SummonedByHomeRealm = 51,
Sex = 52,
DisplayPower = 53,
OverrideDisplayPowerID = 54,
Health = 55,
Power = 57,
MaxHealth = 63,
MaxPower = 65,
PowerRegenFlatModifier = 71,
PowerRegenInterruptedFlatModifier = 77,
Level = 83,
EffectiveLevel = 84,
ContentTuningID = 85,
ScalingLevelMin = 86,
ScalingLevelMax = 87,
ScalingLevelDelta = 88,
ScalingFactionGroup = 89,
ScalingHealthItemLevelCurveID = 90,
ScalingDamageItemLevelCurveID = 91,
FactionTemplate = 92,
VirtualItems = 93,
Flags = 99,
Flags2 = 100,
Flags3 = 101,
AuraState = 102,
AttackRoundBaseTime = 103,
RangedAttackRoundBaseTime = 105,
BoundingRadius = 106,
CombatReach = 107,
DisplayID = 108,
DisplayScale = 109,
NativeDisplayID = 110,
NativeXDisplayScale = 111,
MountDisplayID = 112,
MinDamage = 113,
MaxDamage = 114,
MinOffHandDamage = 115,
MaxOffHandDamage = 116,
AnimTier = 117,
PetNumber = 118,
PetNameTimestamp = 119,
PetExperience = 120,
PetNextLevelExperience = 121,
ModCastingSpeed = 122,
ModSpellHaste = 123,
ModHaste = 124,
ModRangedHaste = 125,
ModHasteRegen = 126,
ModTimeRate = 127,
CreatedBySpell = 128,
NpcFlags = 129,
EmoteState = 131,
Stats = 132,
StatPosBuff = 136,
StatNegBuff = 140,
Resistances = 144,
BonusResistanceMods = 151,
BaseMana = 158,
BaseHealth = 159,
ShapeshiftForm = 160,
AttackPower = 161,
AttackPowerModPos = 162,
AttackPowerModNeg = 163,
AttackPowerMultiplier = 164,
RangedAttackPower = 165,
RangedAttackPowerModPos = 166,
RangedAttackPowerModNeg = 167,
RangedAttackPowerMultiplier = 168,
MainHandWeaponAttackPower = 169,
OffHandWeaponAttackPower = 170,
RangedWeaponAttackPower = 171,
SetAttackSpeedAura = 172,
Lifesteal = 173,
MinRangedDamage = 174,
MaxRangedDamage = 175,
PowerCostModifier = 176,
PowerCostMultiplier = 183,
MaxHealthModifier = 190,
HoverHeight = 191,
MinItemLevelCutoff = 192,
MinItemLevel = 193,
MaxItemLevel = 194,
WildBattlePetLevel = 195,
BattlePetCompanionNameTimestamp = 196,
InteractSpellID = 197,
StateSpellVisualID = 198,
StateAnimID = 199,
StateAnimKitID = 200,
StateWorldEffectID = 201,
ScaleDuration = 205,
LooksLikeMountID = 206,
LooksLikeCreatureID = 207,
LookAtControllerID = 208,
GuildGUID = 209,
}
internal enum PlayerFields
{
DuelArbiter = 213,
WowAccount = 217,
LootTargetGUID = 221,
PlayerFlags = 225,
PlayerFlagsEx = 226,
GuildRankID = 227,
GuildDeleteDate = 228,
GuildLevel = 229,
HairColorID = 230,
CustomDisplayOption = 231,
Inebriation = 232,
ArenaFaction = 233,
DuelTeam = 234,
GuildTimeStamp = 235,
QuestLog = 236,
VisibleItems = 1836,
PlayerTitle = 1874,
FakeInebriation = 1875,
VirtualPlayerRealm = 1876,
CurrentSpecID = 1877,
TaxiMountAnimKitID = 1878,
AvgItemLevel = 1879,
CurrentBattlePetBreedQuality = 1883,
HonorLevel = 1884,
}
internal enum GameObjectFields
{
CreatedBy = 7,
GuildGUID = 11,
DisplayID = 15,
Flags = 16,
ParentRotation = 17,
FactionTemplate = 21,
Level = 22,
PercentHealth = 23,
SpellVisualID = 24,
StateSpellVisualID = 25,
SpawnTrackingStateAnimID = 26,
SpawnTrackingStateAnimKitID = 27,
StateWorldEffectID = 28,
CustomParam = 32,
}
internal enum DynamicFields
{
Caster = 7,
Type = 11,
SpellXSpellVisualID = 12,
SpellID = 13,
Radius = 14,
CastTime = 15,
}
internal enum CorpseFields
{
Owner = 7,
PartyGUID = 11,
GuildGUID = 15,
DisplayID = 19,
Items = 20,
SkinID = 39,
FacialHairStyleID = 40,
Flags = 41,
DynamicFlags = 42,
FactionTemplate = 43,
CustomDisplayOption = 44,
}
internal enum AreaTriggerFields
{
OverrideScaleCurve = 7,
ExtraScaleCurve = 14,
Caster = 21,
Duration = 25,
TimeToTarget = 26,
TimeToTargetScale = 27,
TimeToTargetExtraScale = 28,
SpellID = 29,
SpellForVisuals = 30,
SpellXSpellVisualID = 31,
BoundsRadius2D = 32,
DecalPropertiesID = 33,
CreatingEffectGUID = 34,
}
internal enum SceneObjectFields
{
ScriptPackageID = 7,
RndSeedVal = 8,
CreatedBy = 9,
SceneType = 13,
}
```

----------


## counted

The end _Tag is the reader subroutine required to getrows

Reader Subroutine address in the next post




```
//  Wow x64 Version 8.0.1 27101 Jul 16 2018


0x26E4060=_g_DB2_GMSurveyAnswers_IX8 
0x26E41F0=_g_DB2_GMSurveyCurrentSurvey_IX8 
0x26E4380=_g_DB2_GMSurveyQuestions_IX8 
0x26E4510=_g_DB2_GMSurveySurveys_IX8 
0x26ECB80=_g_DB2_LFGDungeonExpansion_IX8 
0x26ECD10=_g_DB2_LFGDungeonGroup_PIbb
0x26ECEA0=_g_DB2_LFGDungeons_PIss
0x26ED1C0=_g_DB2_LFGRoleRequirement_IX8 
0x26F1040=_g_DB2_NPCModelItemSlotDisplayInfo_PIii
0x26F11D0=_g_DB2_NPCSounds_IX16
0x26F38E0=_g_DB2_PVPBracketTypes_IX8 
0x26F3A70=_g_DB2_PVPDifficulty_PIss
0x26F3C00=_g_DB2_PVPItem_IX16
0x26F8A30=_g_DB2_SDReplacementModel_
0x2703300=_g_DB2_UIExpansionDisplayInfo_PIbb
0x2703490=_g_DB2_UIExpansionDisplayInfoIcon_IX8 
0x2707630=_g_DB2_WMOMinimapTexture_IX16
0x26CD8F0=_g_DB2_Achievement_PIss
0x26CDA80=_g_DB2_Achievement_Category_PIsb
0x26CDC10=_g_DB2_AdventureJournal_IX16
0x26CEED0=_g_DB2_AdventureMapPOI_PIbb
0x26CF060=_g_DB2_AlliedRace_PIbb
0x26CF1F0=_g_DB2_AlliedRaceRacialAbility_PIbb
0x26CE0C0=_g_DB2_AnimKitBoneSetAlias_IX8 
0x26CDF30=_g_DB2_AnimKitBoneSet_IX8 
0x26CE3E0=_g_DB2_AnimKitConfigBoneSet_PIss
0x26CE250=_g_DB2_AnimKitConfig_PIsb
0x26CE700=_g_DB2_AnimKit_IX16
0x26CE570=_g_DB2_AnimKitPriority_PIsb
0x26CE890=_g_DB2_AnimKitReplacement_PIsb
0x26CEA20=_g_DB2_AnimKitSegment_IX16
0x26CEBB0=_g_DB2_AnimReplacement_PIss
0x26CED40=_g_DB2_AnimReplacementSet_IX8 
0x26CDDA0=_g_DB2_AoiBox_IX8 
0x26CF380=_g_DB2_AreaConditionalData_IX8 
0x26CF510=_g_DB2_AreaFarClipOverride_IX8 
0x26CF6A0=_g_DB2_AreaGroupMember_IX16
0x26CF830=_g_DB2_AreaPOI_PIss
0x26CF9C0=_g_DB2_AreaPOIState_IX16
0x26CFCE0=_g_DB2_AreaTriggerActionSet_PIss
0x26CFE70=_g_DB2_AreaTriggerBox_PIsb
0x26D0000=_g_DB2_AreaTriggerCreateProperties_Vec 
0x26D0190=_g_DB2_AreaTriggerCylinder_PIbb
0x26CFB50=_g_DB2_AreaTrigger_PIss
0x26D0320=_g_DB2_AreaTriggerSphere_PIbb
0x26D04B0=_g_DB2_ArmorLocation_IX8 
0x26D07D0=_g_DB2_ArtifactAppearance_IX16
0x26D0960=_g_DB2_ArtifactAppearanceSet_IX8 
0x26D0AF0=_g_DB2_ArtifactCategory_IX8 
0x26D0640=_g_DB2_Artifact_PIbb
0x26D0C80=_g_DB2_ArtifactItemToTransmog_IX8 
0x26D0E10=_g_DB2_ArtifactPower_IX16
0x26D0FA0=_g_DB2_ArtifactPowerLink_PIss
0x26D1130=_g_DB2_ArtifactPowerPicker_Vec 
0x26D12C0=_g_DB2_ArtifactPowerRank_IX16
0x26D1450=_g_DB2_ArtifactQuestXP_Vec 
0x26D15E0=_g_DB2_ArtifactTier_IX8 
0x26D1770=_g_DB2_ArtifactUnlock_IX8 
0x26D1900=_g_DB2_AuctionHouse_IX8 
0x26D1A90=_g_DB2_AzeriteEmpoweredItem_IX16
0x26D1C20=_g_DB2_AzeriteItem_IX8 
0x26D1DB0=_g_DB2_AzeriteItemMilestonePower_
0x26D1F40=_g_DB2_AzeritePower_IX16
0x26D20D0=_g_DB2_AzeritePowerSetMember_IX16
0x26D2260=_g_DB2_AzeriteTierUnlock_IX16
0x26D2580=_g_DB2_BankBagSlotPrices_IX8 
0x26D23F0=_g_DB2_BannedAddons_IX8 
0x26D2710=_g_DB2_BarberShopStyle_PIss
0x26D2A30=_g_DB2_BattlePetAbility_IX16
0x26D2BC0=_g_DB2_BattlePetAbilityEffect_IX16
0x26D2D50=_g_DB2_BattlePetAbilityState_PIss
0x26D2EE0=_g_DB2_BattlePetAbilityTurn_PIss
0x26D3070=_g_DB2_BattlePetBreedQuality_IX8 
0x26D3200=_g_DB2_BattlePetBreedState_PIsb
0x26D3390=_g_DB2_BattlePetDisplayOverride_IX8 
0x26D3520=_g_DB2_BattlePetEffectProperties_IX8 
0x26D36B0=_g_DB2_BattlePetNPCTeamMember_
0x26D3840=_g_DB2_BattlePetSpecies_IX16
0x26D39D0=_g_DB2_BattlePetSpeciesState_PIss
0x26D3B60=_g_DB2_BattlePetSpeciesXAbility_IX16
0x26D3CF0=_g_DB2_BattlePetState_IX8 
0x26D3E80=_g_DB2_BattlePetVisual_IX16
0x26D28A0=_g_DB2_BattlemasterList_PIsb
0x26D4010=_g_DB2_BeamEffect_IX16
0x26D41A0=_g_DB2_BonusRoll_PIbb
0x26D4330=_g_DB2_Bounty_IX8 
0x26D44C0=_g_DB2_BountySet_IX8 
0x26D4650=_g_DB2_BroadcastText_PIis
0x26D47E0=_g_DB2_CameraEffect_IX8 
0x26D4970=_g_DB2_CameraEffectEntry_IX16
0x26D4B00=_g_DB2_CameraMode_IX16
0x26D4C90=_g_DB2_Campaign_IX8 
0x26D4E20=_g_DB2_CampaignXCondition_PIbb
0x26D4FB0=_g_DB2_CampaignXQuestLine_PIbb
0x26D5140=_g_DB2_CastableRaidBuffs_Vec 
0x26D52D0=_g_DB2_Cfg_Categories_PIbb
0x26D5460=_g_DB2_Cfg_Configs_IX8 
0x26D55F0=_g_DB2_Cfg_Regions_PIsb
0x26D5F50=_g_DB2_CharBaseInfo_IX8 
0x26D60E0=_g_DB2_CharBaseSection_IX8 
0x26D6270=_g_DB2_CharComponentTextureLayouts_IX8 
0x26D6400=_g_DB2_CharComponentTextureSections_IX8 
0x26D6590=_g_DB2_CharHairGeosets_PIss
0x26D6720=_g_DB2_CharSections_PIis
0x26D68B0=_g_DB2_CharShipmentContainer_IX8 
0x26D6A40=_g_DB2_CharShipment_PIss
0x26D6BD0=_g_DB2_CharStartOutfit_IX16
0x26D6D60=_g_DB2_CharTitles_IX16
0x26D5780=_g_DB2_CharacterFaceBoneSet_IX16
0x26D5910=_g_DB2_CharacterFacialHairStyles_PIss
0x26D5AA0=_g_DB2_CharacterLoadout_PIsb
0x26D5C30=_g_DB2_CharacterLoadoutItem_IX16
0x26D5DC0=_g_DB2_CharacterServiceInfo_PIbb
0x26D6EF0=_g_DB2_ChatChannels_PIbb
0x26D7530=_g_DB2_ChrClassRaceSex_IX8 
0x26D76C0=_g_DB2_ChrClassTitle_IX8 
0x26D7850=_g_DB2_ChrClassUIDisplay_IX8 
0x26D79E0=_g_DB2_ChrClassVillain_IX8 
0x26D7210=_g_DB2_ChrClasses_IX8 
0x26D73A0=_g_DB2_ChrClassesXPowerTypes_PIbb
0x26D7B70=_g_DB2_ChrCustomization_PIbb
0x26D7D00=_g_DB2_ChrRaces_IX8 
0x26D7E90=_g_DB2_ChrSpecialization_PIsb
0x26D8020=_g_DB2_ChrUpgradeBucket_PIss
0x26D81B0=_g_DB2_ChrUpgradeBucketSpell_PIss
0x26D8340=_g_DB2_ChrUpgradeTier_IX8 
0x26D84D0=_g_DB2_CinematicCamera_PIsb
0x26D8660=_g_DB2_CinematicSequences_PIsb
0x26D87F0=_g_DB2_ClientSceneEffect_PIbb
0x26D8980=_g_DB2_CloneEffect_PIbb
0x26D8B10=_g_DB2_CombatCondition_IX16
0x26D8FC0=_g_DB2_CommunityIcon_IX8 
0x26D9150=_g_DB2_ComponentModelFileData_PIis
0x26D92E0=_g_DB2_ComponentTextureFileData_PIis
0x26D9470=_g_DB2_ConfigurationWarning_IX8 
0x26D9600=_g_DB2_ContentTuning_IX16
0x26D9790=_g_DB2_Contribution_PIbb
0x26D9AB0=_g_DB2_ContributionStyleContainer_IX8 
0x26D9920=_g_DB2_ContributionStyle_IX8 
0x26D9C40=_g_DB2_ConversationLine_Spar
0x26D9F70=_g_DB2_Creature_PIis
0x26DABF0=_g_DB2_CreatureDifficulty_PIis
0x26DAA60=_g_DB2_CreatureDispXUiCamera_IX8 
0x26DA100=_g_DB2_CreatureDisplayInfoCond_IX8 
0x26DA5B0=_g_DB2_CreatureDisplayInfo_IX32
0x26DA290=_g_DB2_CreatureDisplayInfoEvt_IX8 
0x26DA420=_g_DB2_CreatureDisplayInfoExtra_IX16
0x26DA740=_g_DB2_CreatureDisplayInfoGeosetData_IX16
0x26DA8D0=_g_DB2_CreatureDisplayInfoTrn_IX8 
0x26DAD80=_g_DB2_CreatureFamily_IX8 
0x26DAF10=_g_DB2_CreatureImmunities_PIbb
0x26DB0A0=_g_DB2_CreatureModelData_IX16
0x26DB230=_g_DB2_CreatureMovementInfo_PIss
0x26DB3C0=_g_DB2_CreatureSoundData_IX16
0x26DB550=_g_DB2_CreatureType_IX8 
0x26DB6E0=_g_DB2_CreatureXContribution_PIbb
0x26DB870=_g_DB2_CreatureXDisplayInfo_PIis
0x26DBA00=_g_DB2_Criteria_IX16
0x26DBB90=_g_DB2_CriteriaTree_IX16
0x26DBD20=_g_DB2_CriteriaTreeXEffect_PIss
0x26DBEB0=_g_DB2_CurrencyCategory_PIbb
0x26DC040=_g_DB2_CurrencyContainer_PIbb
0x26DC1D0=_g_DB2_CurrencyTypes_PIsb
0x26DC360=_g_DB2_DeathThudLookups_IX8 
0x26DC4F0=_g_DB2_DecalProperties_IX8 
0x26DC810=_g_DB2_DeclinedWordCases_
0x26DC680=_g_DB2_DeclinedWord_
0x26DC9A0=_g_DB2_DestructibleModelData_IX8 
0x26DCB30=_g_DB2_Difficulty_PIbb
0x26DCCC0=_g_DB2_DissolveEffect_IX16
0x26DCE50=_g_DB2_DungeonEncounter_PIss
0x26DCFE0=_g_DB2_DurabilityCosts_IX16
0x26DD170=_g_DB2_DurabilityQuality_IX8 
0x26DD300=_g_DB2_EdgeGlowEffect_PIss
0x26DD490=_g_DB2_Emotes_PIss
0x26DD7B0=_g_DB2_EmotesText_IX16
0x26DD620=_g_DB2_EmotesTextData_IX16
0x26DD940=_g_DB2_EmotesTextSound_IX16
0x26DDAD0=_g_DB2_EnvironmentalDamage_IX8 
0x26DDC60=_g_DB2_Exhaustion_IX8 
0x26E01E0=_g_DB2_ExpectedStat_IX16
0x26E0370=_g_DB2_ExpectedStatMod_PIbb
0x26DDDF0=_g_DB2_Faction_PIss
0x26DDF80=_g_DB2_FactionGroup_IX8 
0x26DE110=_g_DB2_FactionTemplate_PIss
0x26DE2A0=_g_DB2_FootstepTerrainLookup_IX16
0x26DE430=_g_DB2_FriendshipRepReaction_IX8 
0x26DE5C0=_g_DB2_FriendshipReputation_PIbb
0x26DE750=_g_DB2_GameObjectArtKit_PIbb
0x26DE8E0=_g_DB2_GameObjectDiffAnimMap_PIbb
0x26DEA70=_g_DB2_GameObjectDisplayInfo_PIss
0x26DEC00=_g_DB2_GameObjectDisplayInfoXSoundKit_IX16
0x26DED90=_g_DB2_GameObjects_PIis
0x26DEF20=_g_DB2_GameTips_IX8 
0x26DF0B0=_g_DB2_GarrAbilityCategory_IX8 
0x26DF240=_g_DB2_GarrAbility_IX16
0x26DF3D0=_g_DB2_GarrAbilityEffect_IX16
0x26DF560=_g_DB2_GarrBuilding_PIbb
0x26DF6F0=_g_DB2_GarrBuildingDoodadSet_IX8 
0x26DF880=_g_DB2_GarrBuildingPlotInst_IX16
0x26DFA10=_g_DB2_GarrClassSpec_IX8 
0x26DFBA0=_g_DB2_GarrClassSpecPlayerCond_IX8 
0x26DFD30=_g_DB2_GarrEncounter_IX16
0x26DFEC0=_g_DB2_GarrEncounterSetXEncounter_IX16
0x26E0050=_g_DB2_GarrEncounterXMechanic_IX16
0x26E0500=_g_DB2_GarrFollItemSetMember_IX16
0x26E0690=_g_DB2_GarrFollSupportSpell_IX8 
0x26E0820=_g_DB2_GarrFollower_IX16
0x26E09B0=_g_DB2_GarrFollowerLevelXP_IX8 
0x26E0B40=_g_DB2_GarrFollowerQuality_IX8 
0x26E0CD0=_g_DB2_GarrFollowerSetXFollower_
0x26E0E60=_g_DB2_GarrFollowerType_PIbb
0x26E0FF0=_g_DB2_GarrFollowerUICreature_IX16
0x26E1180=_g_DB2_GarrFollowerXAbility_IX16
0x26E1310=_g_DB2_GarrItemLevelUpgradeData_IX8 
0x26E14A0=_g_DB2_GarrMechanic_IX8 
0x26E1630=_g_DB2_GarrMechanicSetXMechanic_IX8 
0x26E17C0=_g_DB2_GarrMechanicType_IX8 
0x26E1950=_g_DB2_GarrMission_IX16
0x26E1AE0=_g_DB2_GarrMissionTexture_IX8 
0x26E1C70=_g_DB2_GarrMissionType_PIbb
0x26E1E00=_g_DB2_GarrMissionXEncounter_IX16
0x26E1F90=_g_DB2_GarrMissionXFollower_PIbb
0x26E2120=_g_DB2_GarrMssnBonusAbility_IX8 
0x26E22B0=_g_DB2_GarrPlotBuilding_PIbb
0x26E25D0=_g_DB2_GarrPlot_PIbb
0x26E2440=_g_DB2_GarrPlotInstance_PIbb
0x26E2760=_g_DB2_GarrPlotUICategory_IX8 
0x26E2F30=_g_DB2_GarrSiteLevel_PIsb
0x26E30C0=_g_DB2_GarrSiteLevelPlotInst_PIsb
0x26E3250=_g_DB2_GarrSpecialization_IX8 
0x26E28F0=_g_DB2_GarrString_IX8 
0x26E2A80=_g_DB2_GarrTalent_IX8 
0x26E2C10=_g_DB2_GarrTalentTree_PIbb
0x26E2DA0=_g_DB2_GarrType_IX8 
0x26E33E0=_g_DB2_GarrUiAnimClassInfo_IX8 
0x26E3570=_g_DB2_GarrUiAnimRaceInfo_PIbb
0x26E3700=_g_DB2_GemProperties_IX16
0x26E3A20=_g_DB2_GlyphBindableSpell_IX8 
0x26E3BB0=_g_DB2_GlyphExclusiveCategory_IX8 
0x26E3D40=_g_DB2_GlyphProperties_IX16
0x26E3ED0=_g_DB2_GlyphRequiredSpec_IX16
0x26E46A0=_g_DB2_GroupFinderActivity_IX16
0x26E4830=_g_DB2_GroupFinderActivityGrp_IX8 
0x26E49C0=_g_DB2_GroupFinderCategory_PIbb
0x26E4B50=_g_DB2_GuildColorBackground_IX8 
0x26E4CE0=_g_DB2_GuildColorBorder_IX8 
0x26E4E70=_g_DB2_GuildColorEmblem_IX8 
0x26E5000=_g_DB2_GuildPerkSpells_IX8 
0x26E5190=_g_DB2_Heirloom_PIsb
0x26E5320=_g_DB2_HelmetAnimScaling_IX8 
0x26E54B0=_g_DB2_HelmetGeosetVisData_PIbb
0x26E5640=_g_DB2_HighlightColor_PIbb
0x26E5960=_g_DB2_HolidayDescriptions_PIsb
0x26E5AF0=_g_DB2_HolidayNames_PIsb
0x26E57D0=_g_DB2_Holidays_PIss
0x26E5C80=_g_DB2_ImportPriceArmor_IX8 
0x26E5E10=_g_DB2_ImportPriceQuality_IX8 
0x26E5FA0=_g_DB2_ImportPriceShield_IX8 
0x26E6130=_g_DB2_ImportPriceWeapon_IX8 
0x26E62C0=_g_DB2_InvasionClientData_IX8 
0x26E6C30=_g_DB2_ItemAppearance_IX16
0x26E6DC0=_g_DB2_ItemAppearanceXUiCamera_IX8 
0x26E6F50=_g_DB2_ItemArmorQuality_IX8 
0x26E70E0=_g_DB2_ItemArmorShield_IX16
0x26E7270=_g_DB2_ItemArmorTotal_IX16
0x26E7400=_g_DB2_ItemBagFamily_IX8 
0x26E7590=_g_DB2_ItemBonus_IX16
0x26E7720=_g_DB2_ItemBonusListLevelDelta_PIss
0x26E78B0=_g_DB2_ItemBonusTreeNode_PIss
0x26E7A40=_g_DB2_ItemChildEquipment_PIbb
0x26E7BD0=_g_DB2_ItemClass_IX8 
0x26E7D60=_g_DB2_ItemContextPickerEntry_PIsb
0x26E7EF0=_g_DB2_ItemCurrencyCost_IX16
0x26E6770=_g_DB2_Item_IX16
0x26E8080=_g_DB2_ItemDamageAmmo_IX16
0x26E8210=_g_DB2_ItemDamageOneHandCaster_IX16
0x26E83A0=_g_DB2_ItemDamageOneHand_IX16
0x26E8530=_g_DB2_ItemDamageTwoHandCaster_IX16
0x26E86C0=_g_DB2_ItemDamageTwoHand_IX16
0x26E8850=_g_DB2_ItemDisenchantLoot_IX8 
0x26E8B70=_g_DB2_ItemDisplayInfo_IX16
0x26E89E0=_g_DB2_ItemDisplayInfoMaterialRes_IX32
0x26E8D00=_g_DB2_ItemDisplayXUiCamera_IX8 
0x26E8E90=_g_DB2_ItemEffect_IX16
0x26E9020=_g_DB2_ItemExtendedCost_IX16
0x26E91B0=_g_DB2_ItemGroupSounds_IX8 
0x26E9340=_g_DB2_ItemLevelSelector_IX8 
0x26E94D0=_g_DB2_ItemLevelSelectorQuality_PIbb
0x26E9660=_g_DB2_ItemLevelSelectorQualitySet_PIbb
0x26E9980=_g_DB2_ItemLimitCategoryCondition_PIbb
0x26E97F0=_g_DB2_ItemLimitCategory_IX16
0x26E9B10=_g_DB2_ItemModifiedAppearance_IX32
0x26E9CA0=_g_DB2_ItemModifiedAppearanceExtra_PIis
0x26E9E30=_g_DB2_ItemNameDescription_PIsb
0x26E9FC0=_g_DB2_ItemPetFood_IX8 
0x26EA150=_g_DB2_ItemPriceBase_IX16
0x26EA2E0=_g_DB2_ItemRandomProperties_IX16
0x26EA470=_g_DB2_ItemRandomSuffix_
0x26EA600=_g_DB2_ItemRangedDisplayInfo_PIbb
0x26E6450=_g_DB2_ItemSearchName_IX32
0x26EA790=_g_DB2_ItemSet_IX16
0x26EA920=_g_DB2_ItemSetSpell_IX16
0x26E6900=_g_DB2_ItemSparse_Spar
0x26EAAB0=_g_DB2_ItemSpec_IX16
0x26EAC40=_g_DB2_ItemSpecOverride_IX16
0x26E65E0=_g_DB2_ItemSubClass_IX8 
0x26EADD0=_g_DB2_ItemSubClassMask_IX8 
0x26EAF60=_g_DB2_ItemUpgrade_PIsb
0x26EB0F0=_g_DB2_ItemVisuals_IX8 
0x26EB280=_g_DB2_ItemXBonusTree_PIis
0x26EB5A0=_g_DB2_JournalEncounterCreature_PIss
0x26EB410=_g_DB2_JournalEncounter_PIss
0x26EB730=_g_DB2_JournalEncounterItem_IX16
0x26EB8C0=_g_DB2_JournalEncounterSection_IX16
0x26EBA50=_g_DB2_JournalEncounterXDifficulty_PIss
0x26EBBE0=_g_DB2_JournalEncounterXMapLoc_IX16
0x26EBD70=_g_DB2_JournalInstance_PIsb
0x26EBF00=_g_DB2_JournalItemXDifficulty_IX16
0x26EC090=_g_DB2_JournalSectionXDifficulty_IX16
0x26EC220=_g_DB2_JournalTier_PIsb
0x26EC3B0=_g_DB2_JournalTierXInstance_PIsb
0x26EC540=_g_DB2_Keychain_PIbb
0x26EC6D0=_g_DB2_KeystoneAffix_IX8 
0x26EC9F0=_g_DB2_LanguageWords_IX16
0x26EC860=_g_DB2_Languages_PIbb
0x26ED030=_g_DB2_LfgDungeonsGroupingMap_IX8 
0x26ED4E0=_g_DB2_LoadingScreenTaxiSplines_PIsb
0x26ED350=_g_DB2_LoadingScreens_IX8 
0x26ED670=_g_DB2_Locale_IX8 
0x26ED800=_g_DB2_Location_IX16
0x26ED990=_g_DB2_Lock_PIss
0x26EDB20=_g_DB2_LockType_IX8 
0x26EDCB0=_g_DB2_LookAtController_PIbb
0x26EDE40=_g_DB2_MailTemplate_IX8 
0x26EE160=_g_DB2_ManagedWorldStateBuff_IX8 
0x26EDFD0=_g_DB2_ManagedWorldState_PIbb
0x26EE2F0=_g_DB2_ManagedWorldStateInput_PIbb
0x26EE480=_g_DB2_ManifestInterfaceActionIcon_PIis
0x26EE7A0=_g_DB2_ManifestInterfaceItemIcon_PIis
0x26EE930=_g_DB2_ManifestInterfaceTOCData_PIib
0x26EEAC0=_g_DB2_MapCelestialBody_IX8 
0x26EEC50=_g_DB2_MapChallengeMode_PIsb
0x26EEF70=_g_DB2_MapDifficulty_PIss
0x26EF100=_g_DB2_MapDifficultyXCondition_IX16
0x26EEDE0=_g_DB2_MapLoadingScreen_IX8 
0x26EF290=_g_DB2_MarketingPromotionsXLocale_PIsb
0x26EF420=_g_DB2_Material_IX8 
0x26EF5B0=_g_DB2_MinorTalent_PIsb
0x26EF740=_g_DB2_MissileTargeting_IX8 
0x26EF8D0=_g_DB2_ModifierTree_IX16
0x26EFBF0=_g_DB2_MountCapability_PIbb
0x26EFA60=_g_DB2_Mount_IX16
0x26EFD80=_g_DB2_MountTypeXCapability_IX8 
0x26EFF10=_g_DB2_MountXDisplay_IX16
0x26F00A0=_g_DB2_Movie_PIsb
0x26F0230=_g_DB2_MovieFileData_PIib
0x26F03C0=_g_DB2_MovieVariation_PIss
0x26F0550=_g_DB2_MultiStateProperties_IX8 
0x26F06E0=_g_DB2_MultiTransitionProperties_PIbb
0x26F0870=_g_DB2_MythicPlusSeasonRewardLevels_IX8 
0x26F0A00=_g_DB2_NameGen_IX16
0x26F1360=_g_DB2_NumTalentsAtLevel_IX8 
0x26F14F0=_g_DB2_ObjectEffect_IX16
0x26F1680=_g_DB2_ObjectEffectModifier_PIbb
0x26F1810=_g_DB2_ObjectEffectPackageElem_IX16
0x26F19A0=_g_DB2_OutlineEffect_PIsb
0x26F1B30=_g_DB2_OverrideSpellData_IX16
0x26F1CC0=_g_DB2_PageTextMaterial_IX8 
0x26F1FE0=_g_DB2_PaperDollItemFrame_IX8 
0x26F1E50=_g_DB2_ParagonReputation_IX8 
0x26F2170=_g_DB2_ParticleColor_IX16
0x26F2300=_g_DB2_Path_PIss
0x26F2620=_g_DB2_PathNode_PIii
0x26F2490=_g_DB2_PathNodeProperty_PIis
0x26F27B0=_g_DB2_PathProperty_PIss
0x26F2940=_g_DB2_Phase_IX8 
0x26F2AD0=_g_DB2_PhaseShiftZoneSounds_PIbb
0x26F2C60=_g_DB2_PhaseXPhaseGroup_IX16
0x26F2DF0=_g_DB2_PlayerCondition_PIss
0x26F2F80=_g_DB2_Positioner_IX16
0x26F3110=_g_DB2_PositionerState_IX16
0x26F32A0=_g_DB2_PositionerStateEntry_IX16
0x26F3430=_g_DB2_PowerDisplay_IX8 
0x26F35C0=_g_DB2_PowerType_IX8 
0x26F3750=_g_DB2_PrestigeLevelInfo_IX8 
0x26F3D90=_g_DB2_PvpScalingEffect_IX16
0x26F3F20=_g_DB2_PvpScalingEffectType_IX8 
0x26F4240=_g_DB2_PvpTalentCategory_IX8 
0x26F40B0=_g_DB2_PvpTalent_PIss
0x26F43D0=_g_DB2_PvpTalentSlotUnlock_IX8 
0x26F4560=_g_DB2_PvpTier_IX8 
0x26F46F0=_g_DB2_QuestFactionReward_IX8 
0x26F4880=_g_DB2_QuestFeedbackEffect_IX8 
0x26F4A10=_g_DB2_QuestInfo_PIsb
0x26F4BA0=_g_DB2_QuestLine_IX16
0x26F4D30=_g_DB2_QuestLineXQuest_IX16
0x26F4EC0=_g_DB2_QuestMoneyReward_IX8 
0x26F5050=_g_DB2_QuestObjective_PIis
0x26F5370=_g_DB2_QuestPOIBlob_PIis
0x26F5500=_g_DB2_QuestPOIPoint_PIii
0x26F51E0=_g_DB2_QuestPackageItem_PIss
0x26F5690=_g_DB2_QuestSort_PIsb
0x26F5820=_g_DB2_QuestV2CliTask_PIss
0x26F59B0=_g_DB2_QuestV2_IX16
0x26F5B40=_g_DB2_QuestXGroupActivity_PIbb
0x26F5CD0=_g_DB2_QuestXP_IX8 
0x26F5E60=_g_DB2_RandPropPoints_IX16
0x26F5FF0=_g_DB2_RelicSlotTierRequirement_IX8 
0x26F6180=_g_DB2_RelicTalent_IX8 
0x26F6310=_g_DB2_ResearchBranch_PIsb
0x26F64A0=_g_DB2_ResearchField_Vec 
0x26F6630=_g_DB2_ResearchProject_PIss
0x26F67C0=_g_DB2_ResearchSite_PIss
0x26F6E00=_g_DB2_Resistances_IX8 
0x26F6950=_g_DB2_RewardPack_IX16
0x26F6AE0=_g_DB2_RewardPackXCurrencyType_IX8 
0x26F6C70=_g_DB2_RewardPackXItem_IX8 
0x26F6F90=_g_DB2_RulesetItemUpgrade_
0x26F7120=_g_DB2_ScalingStatDistribution_PIss
0x26F72B0=_g_DB2_Scenario_PIss
0x26F7440=_g_DB2_ScenarioEventEntry_IX16
0x26F75D0=_g_DB2_ScenarioStep_PIss
0x26F7A80=_g_DB2_SceneScript_PIss
0x26F7F40=_g_DB2_SceneScriptGlobalText_PIsb
0x26F7760=_g_DB2_SceneScriptPackage_IX16
0x26F78F0=_g_DB2_SceneScriptPackageMember_IX16
0x26F7C10=_g_DB2_SceneScriptText_Spar
0x26F80D0=_g_DB2_ScheduledInterval_PIbb
0x26F8260=_g_DB2_ScheduledWorldState_PIss
0x26F83F0=_g_DB2_ScheduledWorldStateGroup_PIsb
0x26F8580=_g_DB2_ScheduledWorldStateXUniqCat_PIss
0x26F8710=_g_DB2_ScreenEffect_PIss
0x26F88A0=_g_DB2_ScreenLocation_IX8 
0x26F8BC0=_g_DB2_SeamlessSite_IX8 
0x26F8D50=_g_DB2_ServerMessages_IX8 
0x26FFF70=_g_DB2_ShadowyEffect_PIss
0x26F8EE0=_g_DB2_SiegeableProperties_IX8 
0x26F9200=_g_DB2_SkillLineAbility_PIss
0x26F9070=_g_DB2_SkillLine_PIss
0x26F9390=_g_DB2_SkillRaceClassInfo_PIss
0x26F96B0=_g_DB2_SoundAmbience_IX16
0x26F9520=_g_DB2_SoundAmbienceFlavor_IX16
0x26F9840=_g_DB2_SoundOverride_IX8 
0x26F99D0=_g_DB2_SoundProviderPreferences_PIbb
0x26F9B60=_g_DB2_SourceInfo_IX16
0x26F9CF0=_g_DB2_SpamMessages_IX8 
0x26FA1A0=_g_DB2_SpecSetMember_IX8 
0x26F9E80=_g_DB2_SpecializationSpells_PIss
0x26FA010=_g_DB2_SpecializationSpellsDisplay_IX8 
0x26FA660=_g_DB2_SpellActionBarPref_IX8 
0x26FA7F0=_g_DB2_SpellActivationOverlay_PIss
0x26FA980=_g_DB2_SpellAuraOptions_PIis
0x26FAB10=_g_DB2_SpellAuraRestrictions_PIss
0x26FAE30=_g_DB2_SpellAuraVisXChrSpec_PIss
0x26FACA0=_g_DB2_SpellAuraVisibility_PIss
0x26FB470=_g_DB2_SpellCastTimes_IX8 
0x26FB2E0=_g_DB2_SpellCastingRequirements_PIis
0x26FAFC0=_g_DB2_SpellCategories_IX16
0x26FB150=_g_DB2_SpellCategory_PIss
0x26FB600=_g_DB2_SpellClassOptions_PIss
0x26FB790=_g_DB2_SpellCooldowns_PIss
0x26FA330=_g_DB2_Spell_Spar
0x26FB920=_g_DB2_SpellDescriptionVariables_IX8 
0x26FBAB0=_g_DB2_SpellDispelType_IX8 
0x26FBC40=_g_DB2_SpellDuration_PIss
0x26FBF60=_g_DB2_SpellEffectAutoDescription_IX8 
0x26FBDD0=_g_DB2_SpellEffect_PIii
0x26FC0F0=_g_DB2_SpellEffectEmission_IX8 
0x26FC280=_g_DB2_SpellEquippedItems_PIis
0x26FC410=_g_DB2_SpellFlyout_PIbb
0x26FC5A0=_g_DB2_SpellFlyoutItem_PIsb
0x26FC730=_g_DB2_SpellFocusObject_PIss
0x26FC8C0=_g_DB2_SpellInterrupts_IX16
0x26FCBE0=_g_DB2_SpellItemEnchantmentCondition_
0x26FCA50=_g_DB2_SpellItemEnchantment_IX16
0x26FCD70=_g_DB2_SpellKeyboundOverride_IX8 
0x26FCF00=_g_DB2_SpellLabel_IX16
0x26FD090=_g_DB2_SpellLearnSpell_PIsb
0x26FD220=_g_DB2_SpellLevels_PIis
0x26FD3B0=_g_DB2_SpellMechanic_IX8 
0x26FD540=_g_DB2_SpellMisc_IX32
0x26FD6D0=_g_DB2_SpellMissile_PIss
0x26FD860=_g_DB2_SpellMissileMotion_PIss
0x26FD9F0=_g_DB2_SpellName_IX32
0x26FDB80=_g_DB2_SpellPower_PIis
0x26FDD10=_g_DB2_SpellPowerDifficulty_PIsb
0x26FDEA0=_g_DB2_SpellProceduralEffect_PIis
0x26FE030=_g_DB2_SpellProcsPerMinute_IX8 
0x26FE1C0=_g_DB2_SpellProcsPerMinuteMod_IX16
0x26FE350=_g_DB2_SpellRadius_IX8 
0x26FE4E0=_g_DB2_SpellRange_IX8 
0x26FE670=_g_DB2_SpellReagentsCurrency_IX16
0x26FE800=_g_DB2_SpellReagents_PIss
0x26FE990=_g_DB2_SpellScaling_IX16
0x26FEB20=_g_DB2_SpellShapeshift_PIss
0x26FECB0=_g_DB2_SpellShapeshiftForm_IX8 
0x26FEE40=_g_DB2_SpellSpecialUnitEffect_IX8 
0x26FEFD0=_g_DB2_SpellTargetRestrictions_PIis
0x26FF160=_g_DB2_SpellTotems_PIss
0x26FF2F0=_g_DB2_SpellVisualAnim_PIis
0x26FF480=_g_DB2_SpellVisualColorEffect_PIbb
0x2700100=_g_DB2_SpellVisual_IX16
0x26FF610=_g_DB2_SpellVisualEffectName_IX16
0x2700290=_g_DB2_SpellVisualEvent_IX32
0x26FFAC0=_g_DB2_SpellVisualKitAreaModel_IX16
0x26FF7A0=_g_DB2_SpellVisualKit_IX8 
0x26FF930=_g_DB2_SpellVisualKitEffect_IX32
0x26FFC50=_g_DB2_SpellVisualKitModelAttach_PIii
0x26FFDE0=_g_DB2_SpellVisualMissile_IX16
0x2700420=_g_DB2_SpellXDescriptionVariables_IX16
0x27005B0=_g_DB2_SpellXSpellVisual_PIii
0x2700740=_g_DB2_Stationery_PIbb
0x27008D0=_g_DB2_SummonProperties_PIss
0x2700A60=_g_DB2_TactKey_PIbb
0x2700BF0=_g_DB2_TactKeyLookup_PIbb
0x2700D80=_g_DB2_Talent_PIss
0x2700F10=_g_DB2_TaxiNodes_PIss
0x27010A0=_g_DB2_TaxiPath_IX16
0x2701230=_g_DB2_TaxiPathNode_IX32
0x27013C0=_g_DB2_TerrainTypeSounds_IX8 
0x2701550=_g_DB2_TextureFileData_PIii
0x27016E0=_g_DB2_TotemCategory_PIbb
0x2701870=_g_DB2_Toy_IX16
0x2701A00=_g_DB2_TradeSkillCategory_IX16
0x2701D20=_g_DB2_TransformMatrix_IX8 
0x2701EB0=_g_DB2_TransmogHoliday_PIib
0x2702040=_g_DB2_TransmogSet_IX16
0x27021D0=_g_DB2_TransmogSetGroup_PIbb
0x2702360=_g_DB2_TransmogSetItem_IX16
0x27024F0=_g_DB2_TransportAnimation_PIis
0x2702680=_g_DB2_TransportPhysics_PIbb
0x2702810=_g_DB2_TransportRotation_PIis
0x27029A0=_g_DB2_Trophy_IX8 
0x2702B30=_g_DB2_UiCamFbackTransmogChrRace_IX16
0x2702CC0=_g_DB2_UiCamFbackTransmogWeapon_IX8 
0x2702E50=_g_DB2_UiCamera_IX16
0x2702FE0=_g_DB2_UiCameraType_IX8 
0x2703170=_g_DB2_UiCanvas_IX8 
0x27037B0=_g_DB2_UiMapArt_IX8 
0x2703940=_g_DB2_UiMapArtStyleLayer_PIbb
0x2703AD0=_g_DB2_UiMapArtTile_IX16
0x2704110=_g_DB2_UiMapAssignment_IX16
0x2703620=_g_DB2_UiMap_IX16
0x2703C60=_g_DB2_UiMapFogOfWar_IX8 
0x2703DF0=_g_DB2_UiMapFogOfWarVisualization_IX8 
0x27042A0=_g_DB2_UiMapGroupMember_IX16
0x2704430=_g_DB2_UiMapLink_IX8 
0x2703F80=_g_DB2_UiMapXMapArt_IX16
0x2704750=_g_DB2_UiModelSceneActor_IX8 
0x27045C0=_g_DB2_UiModelSceneActorDisplay_PIbb
0x27048E0=_g_DB2_UiModelSceneCamera_PIbb
0x2704A70=_g_DB2_UiModelScene_PIbb
0x2704C00=_g_DB2_UiPartyPose_PIbb
0x27050B0=_g_DB2_UiTextureAtlas_IX16
0x2704D90=_g_DB2_UiTextureAtlasElement_IX16
0x2704F20=_g_DB2_UiTextureAtlasMember_IX16
0x2705240=_g_DB2_UiTextureKit_PIss
0x27053D0=_g_DB2_UiWidgetConstantSource_IX8 
0x27056F0=_g_DB2_UiWidget_IX16
0x2705560=_g_DB2_UiWidgetDataSource_IX16
0x2705880=_g_DB2_UiWidgetStringSource_IX16
0x2705A10=_g_DB2_UiWidgetVisualization_PIsb
0x2705BA0=_g_DB2_UnitBlood_IX8 
0x2705D30=_g_DB2_UnitBloodLevels_IX8 
0x2705EC0=_g_DB2_UnitCondition_IX16
0x2706050=_g_DB2_UnitPowerBar_IX8 
0x27061E0=_g_DB2_Vehicle_IX16
0x2706370=_g_DB2_VehicleSeat_PIss
0x2706690=_g_DB2_VehicleUIIndSeat_PIsb
0x2706500=_g_DB2_VehicleUIIndicator_PIsb
0x2706820=_g_DB2_Vignette_IX16
0x27069B0=_g_DB2_VocalUISounds_IX16
0x2706B40=_g_DB2_WbAccessControlList_IX8 
0x2706CD0=_g_DB2_WbCertWhitelist_IX8 
0x2706E60=_g_DB2_WeaponImpactSounds_PIbb
0x2706FF0=_g_DB2_WeaponSwingSounds2_IX8 
0x2707180=_g_DB2_WeaponTrail_IX8 
0x2707310=_g_DB2_WeaponTrailModelDef_IX8 
0x27074A0=_g_DB2_WeaponTrailParam_IX16
0x2707950=_g_DB2_WorldBossLockout_IX8 
0x2707AE0=_g_DB2_WorldChunkSounds_IX16
0x2707C70=_g_DB2_WorldEffect_IX16
0x2707E00=_g_DB2_WorldElapsedTimer_IX8 
0x2707F90=_g_DB2_WorldMapOverlay_IX16
0x2708120=_g_DB2_WorldMapOverlayTile_IX16
0x27082B0=_g_DB2_WorldStateExpression_IX16
0x2708440=_g_DB2_WorldStateUI_IX16
0x27085D0=_g_DB2_WorldStateZoneSounds_PIss
0x27077C0=_g_DB2_World_PVP_Area_PIbb
0x2708760=_g_DB2_ZoneIntroMusicTable_IX16
0x27088F0=_g_DB2_ZoneMusic_IX16
0x2708A80=_g_DB2_ZoneStory_IX8 
0x270EA70=_g_DB2_WMOAreaTable_IX16
0x2708FD0=_g_DB2_AnimationData_IX16
0x2709160=_g_DB2_AreaTable_IX16
0x2709480=_g_DB2_BoneWindModifierModel_IX8 
0x27092F0=_g_DB2_BoneWindModifiers_PIbb
0x2709610=_g_DB2_CelestialBody_PIbb
0x27097A0=_g_DB2_CloakDampening_IX8 
0x2709930=_g_DB2_Curve_IX8 
0x2709AC0=_g_DB2_CurvePoint_IX16
0x2709DE0=_g_DB2_DeviceBlacklist_IX8 
0x2709F70=_g_DB2_DeviceDefaultSettings_IX8 
0x2709C50=_g_DB2_DriverBlacklist_IX8 
0x270A100=_g_DB2_FootprintTextures_IX8 
0x270A290=_g_DB2_FullScreenEffect_PIbb
0x270A5B0=_g_DB2_GroundEffectDoodad_PIss
0x270A420=_g_DB2_GroundEffectTexture_PIis
0x270A740=_g_DB2_Hotfixes_
0x270A8D0=_g_DB2_Light_PIss
0x270AA60=_g_DB2_LightData_IX16
0x270AD80=_g_DB2_LightParams_IX16
0x270AF10=_g_DB2_LightSkybox_IX16
0x270ABF0=_g_DB2_Lightning_PIbb
0x270B0A0=_g_DB2_LiquidMaterial_IX8 
0x270B230=_g_DB2_LiquidObject_IX8 
0x270B3C0=_g_DB2_LiquidType_PIsb
0x270B550=_g_DB2_ManifestMP3_PIis
0x270B6E0=_g_DB2_Map_PIss
0x270B870=_g_DB2_ModelAnimCloakDampening_IX8 
0x270BA00=_g_DB2_ModelFileData_PIii
0x270BB90=_g_DB2_ModelRibbonQuality_PIbb
0x270BD20=_g_DB2_Occluder_PIsb
0x270BEB0=_g_DB2_OccluderLocation_PIss
0x270C040=_g_DB2_OccluderNode_PIss
0x270C1D0=_g_DB2_ParticulateSound_IX8 
0x270C360=_g_DB2_RibbonQuality_PIbb
0x270C4F0=_g_DB2_SoundBus_PIsb
0x270C680=_g_DB2_SoundBusOverride_IX8 
0x270C810=_g_DB2_SoundEmitterPillPoints_IX16
0x270C9A0=_g_DB2_SoundEmitters_IX16
0x270CB30=_g_DB2_SoundEnvelope_IX16
0x270CCC0=_g_DB2_SoundFilter_IX8 
0x270CE50=_g_DB2_SoundFilterElem_IX8 
0x270CFE0=_g_DB2_SoundKitAdvanced_IX32
0x270D170=_g_DB2_SoundKitChild_PIss
0x270D620=_g_DB2_SoundKit_IX32
0x270D300=_g_DB2_SoundKitEntry_IX32
0x270D490=_g_DB2_SoundKitFallback_IX8 
0x270D940=_g_DB2_SpellChainEffects_IX16
0x270DC60=_g_DB2_StartupFiles_PIss
0x270DAD0=_g_DB2_Startup_Strings_IX8 
0x270DDF0=_g_DB2_TerrainMaterial_PIbb
0x270DF80=_g_DB2_TerrainType_IX8 
0x270E110=_g_DB2_TextureBlendSet_IX16
0x270E430=_g_DB2_VirtualAttachmentCustomization_IX8 
0x270E2A0=_g_DB2_VirtualAttachment_Vec 
0x270E5C0=_g_DB2_Weather_PIsb
0x270E750=_g_DB2_WeatherXParticulate_IX8 
0x270E8E0=_g_DB2_WindSettings_IX8 
0x270ED90=_g_DB2_ZoneLight_PIsb
0x270EC00=_g_DB2_ZoneLightPoint_PIss
```

----------


## counted

Blizz removed "PMib", "PMss", "PMsb", "PMbb", "PMis", "PMii", Reader Subroutines.

A bunch of DBs are using different reader subroutines now



```
//  Wow x64 Version 8.0.1 27101 Jul 16 2018
 0x27C460= Script_PIib_Reader
 0x27B390= Script_PIss_Reader
 0x279F70= Script_PIsb_Reader
 0x278950= Script_PIbb_Reader
 0x2742B0= Script_PIis_Reader
 0x275940= Script_PIii_Reader
 0x277CB0= Script_IX32_Reader
 0x276460= Script_IX16_Reader
 0x2777E0= Script_Vec _Reader
 0x2754F0= Script_IX8 _Reader
 0x27A9C0= Script_Spar_Reader
```

----------


## doityourself

> I meant Scylla in x64dbg. I fix imports following this guide every time without problems (its obvious copy paste from another thread but maybe someone will find it helpful):
> 
> Open Scylla in x64dbg's Plugins menu then select Wow.exe in the "Attach to an active process" drop-down list.
> Click IAT Autosearch -> Get Imports.
> Click Dump to create a dump file.
> Click Fix Dump and select the dump file from (4) to reconstruct imports.
> The Scylla output view should say "Import Rebuild success [FILE PATH]".
> Click PE Rebuild and select the fixed dump file.
> IDA Pro
> ...


This doesn't give you all these idk 600 normal imports. the overwatch/wow dump plugin should be execute before. then you will get them

----------


## doityourself

> ```
> //  Wow x64 Version 8.0.1 27101 Jul 16 2018
> 
> 
> internal enum ObjectFields
> {
> Guid = 0,
> EntryID = 4,
> DynamicFlags = 5,
> ...


you are missing new descriptors like ActivePlayerFields (old playerfields are splitted into two now), AzeriteEmpoweredItemData, etc.

----------


## charly

Would anyone be willing to share NameCacheBase? Possibly NameCacheName, NameCacheNext, NameCacheGuid as well? Thanks!

----------


## Delaoros

aTarget = 0x2622FB0
MouseOver =0x2B444A8
ctmpush = 0x279A7DC
ctm xyz How to write? ctmpush + 0xc Always changing
I don't know how to do it.

----------


## charles420

> Would anyone be willing to share NameCacheBase? Possibly NameCacheName, NameCacheNext, NameCacheGuid as well? Thanks!


i dont feel like posting all my stuff because lazy but here ya go .data:00000000023F6470 PlayerNameStorePtr rebased 0x0

----------


## MrNoble

> i dont feel like posting all my stuff because lazy but here ya go .data:00000000023F6470 PlayerNameStorePtr rebased 0x0


Haha well nice share, sadly wow updated to 27144 already

----------


## charly

> i dont feel like posting all my stuff because lazy but here ya go .data:00000000023F6470 PlayerNameStorePtr rebased 0x0


Huge thanks! Although... as Ferib mentioned, there is a new patch x'D

----------


## imzz

The process can't be written, how to implement CTM, how do the brothers realize the X64 CALL?

----------


## imzz

32-bit, hook d3d9, then x64 can do this? Do you have ready-made source code to share? Thanks in advance

----------


## maclone

> 32-bit, hook d3d9, then x64 can do this? Do you have ready-made source code to share? Thanks in advance


BFA doesn't have DirectX 9 or a 32-bit client anymore, you should have updated a long time ago.
Create a new thread if you are looking for help, stop posting it here.

----------


## charles420

I’ll post new ones in a bit at bar currently

----------


## counted

Thanks for the heads up, poked around and found the new descriptors, posting in the 27144 thread

----------

